# When to worry about puppy vomiting



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I would be worried...five times is a lot. But I worry too much, probably. I've got insurance on both dogs, so the vet visit is pretty easy.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

If it continues more and if he vomits water too. Just rest his tummy for now and see how it goes. If he continues to vomit even with nothing going in a vet trip maybe be needed. Or if he ends up with diarrhea.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I would contact your vet.... with puppies throwing up once because of excitement is something I would probably brush off. But throwing up throughout the day - that indicates any number of things and I'd want to rule out the worst things with a vet. With young puppies it doesn't take much for them to crash as well.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I should probably add that the five times is all in the space of about 15 minutes. He hasn't thrown up again since. That was about an hour ago.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

First of all, to put your mind at ease, if the poop and vomit don't have a putrid, beyond description smell to them, it's probably not parvo. Parvo poop and vomit has a horrific smell. 

The danger with a puppy vomiting is dehydration, so check for signs of that. 

Is there any chance he ate something that might cause an obstruction? 

Puppies eat everything and it drives me NUTS!! We actually built a potty pen, with astroturf, so Yogi wouldn't eat mulch, leaves, twigs, small rocks and whatever else blows in. He still manages to eat a leaf or two, and now that we are walking he loves to grab acorns, which are mildly toxic to dogs and causes vomiting. He pooped out a solid acorn one night and then vomited a small amount, but was fine the next morning. I thought he'd learn, but no, he loves to grab them and chomp down. He also decided duct tape was a delicacy so I ended up hosing down his output to make sure all the pieces came out! 

Does Gibbs have a fever? If so or if he is dehydrated, has diarrhea, difficulty eliminating, putrid smelling stool or his energy is off, I'd probably contact the vet to be on the safe side.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

DanaRuns said:


> I should probably add that the five times is all in the space of about 15 minutes. He hasn't thrown up again since. That was about an hour ago.


You know, if he did this in that short of time and is still bouncy, not dehydrated, and doesn't have a fever I'd take a watchful wait approach. It sounds like something he ate doesn't agree with him...dirt will do it!


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Most definitely I would contact your vet (hope he has after hours cell phone). Also I would not feed anything for awhile and also limit the water intake. If he also vomits the water when he does drink it then it would be ER for me ASAP. 
If I were you I would give him about 12 hours before you feed him anything else and see how he does; and I would still put a call in to the vet.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Well, Gibbs ate dinner and didn't throw up. He had a nice poop. No diarrhea. He has plenty of energy. I think he's fine. Just ate too much carrots, grass and dirt, I think.


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> Well, Gibbs ate dinner and didn't throw up. He had a nice poop. No diarrhea. He has plenty of energy. I think he's fine. Just ate too much carrots, grass and dirt, I think.


Thats good to hear. I'm guessing he just to much and bounced around to much and to soon.


----------

